# Cookie



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally decided to make a memorial video for Cookie.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl. Very nice tribute.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful tribute with an excellent song choice. Thanks for sharing the memories of your beloved girl.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a lovely tribute to a wonderful dog. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

